# Belgium, Luxemberg & lake Geneva Aires



## 94235 (May 1, 2005)

Can anybody recommend any Aires in the following locations:

Belgium (Brugge, Brussels & bel/lux border)

Luxemberg (south)

Lake Geneva (north, near to lusanne & montreux)

many thanks


----------



## 93401 (May 1, 2005)

Hi John,Have a look at this site,you should find something here,Gerry.www.eurocampingcar.com


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi John (bigbad),

First of all welcome to the site.

Second of all, theres a good aire at Brugge next to the coach park, full details in the MHF campsite/wildspot database, do a search on 'brugge'.

pete.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just had another thought,

Theres a few aires for switzerland and luxembourg on www.campingcar-infos.com not sure if they're and good for your travels but maybe worth a look.

pete.


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hi John, look at this http://users.pandora.be/schoutens/t/mobil.html. There´s an english version and you´ll find spots for Belgium and Luxemburg. For Switzerland there´s only a german version http://home.arcor.de/peter-bartsch/ubernachten_im_kanton___.html.

Greetings Franz Peter


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Franz Peter. you posted

*Hi John, look at this http://users.pandora.be/schoutens/t/mobil.html. There´s an english version *

Do you have a link to the english version, I couldn't find it.

Cheers Sid


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hi , try this http://www.motorhomeworld.be/.

t must work..... :roll:

Franz Peter


----------



## 94235 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everybody for your help.
I've now found loads of websites and info. 
It's all out there but it takes time to find what your after.

thanks again.


----------

